# nslcd, ldap, and netgroups



## James Craig (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey;

I am trying to set up a machine that will eventually be a file server (running 10.2-RELEASE) and I am having a few head-scratching issues.  The biggest one right now is that `getent netgroup <name>` doesn't return anything, even if it is a valid name.

This machine is a client of our openldap environment, and `getent passwd` and the like seem to work just fine.

I have a truss running on the ldap server, and when I try to `getent netgroup <name>` there is no action.   So I ran a truss(1) on the getent(1), and find that the system will only search the file /etc/netgroup (which is empty), despite that my /etc/nsswitch.conf looks like this:

```
group: files ldap
hosts: files dns
networks: files ldap
netgroup: ldap
passwd: files ldap
shells: files
services: compat
services_compat: files
protocols: files
rpc: files
```

If I put a netgroup into /etc/netgroup, it will find it with the getent(1).

Help?

James Craig


----------



## James Craig (Nov 12, 2015)

Are networks supposed to work?  I guess the next question should have been, is this as planned?


James Craig


----------



## James Craig (Dec 7, 2015)

Is there a better forum to ask this question in?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2015)

It's probably best to ask on the mailing lists. Not sure which one is the best for this though, probably freebsd-net@.


----------

